# Coconut oil and tortoises...



## Keith D. (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all, sorry we haven't posted in a while, we have had our hands full with our new GSD puppy. But anyway to our question. Leo has asked me to inquire about coconut oil, he sees me use it for our dogs and sees Dad and Mom using it and he wants to know if its OK to add it to his greens in small amounts and if its OK to use it on his shell and skin, especially since it has really good antifungal and antibiotic properties and will make him shiny and if he eats it, it should do good things inside as well. What are your guy's experiences with it and thoughts about it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 15, 2015)

There has been a discussion, several in fact about coconut oil. It is not needed but can be used on a shell. Lightly.
However, I don't know about using it on food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes, I see you found the other thread.
Tell Leo it'll take a week to read and you still won't be any wiser.


----------



## leigti (Jul 16, 2015)

That original coconut oil thread is extremely long and somewhat confusing. I don't think it says anything about the tortoise eating it, I personally would not add it to the food. I don't know if tortoises can eat coconut, I have a Russian and I know that they can't. The whole thread has to do with putting coconut oil on the shell to lessen the effects that the hot overhead lights have when you keep your tortoise inside. I did use it on my tortoise a few times this past winter. It might have helped. I will not use it in the summer when my tortoise is outdoors because I don't want anything between my tortoise and the sunshine  I have read Yvonne G say to use it on the gross lines between the scutes. Apply it, wait a few minutes and then wipe it off. 
Just my opinion, I don't think it is necessary but I don't think it would cause harm if done correctly if your tortoise is kept indoors for long periods of time. I think it is better then a product like vitashell which has ingredients that could be harmful..


----------



## Keith D. (Jul 16, 2015)

I looked everywhere to find anything that says it will harm torts and haven't found anything. I was thinking about adding a 1/4tsp to 4 c if prepared food and see how it goes. I don't think it will harm him especially since its a easily digestible plant based fat. I asked my vet and she researched it and also came up with nothing lol. I suppose it can't hurt to try it, with all the beneficial qualities I don't see it harming our torts unless ur feeding it by the truck load. Also in time it may aide in keeping them healthier due to the antibacterial and antifungal qualities, which means it could keep them from getting respritory infections and possibly other internal issues. Also it is good to use topically if your torts or other reptiles have mites, and good for your furry friends if they get ear mites or ear infections. But only use Extra Virgin Cold Pressed Unrefined Coconut Oil. So maybe try it and see? What do you all think?


----------



## leigti (Jul 16, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> I looked everywhere to find anything that says it will harm torts and haven't found anything. I was thinking about adding a 1/4tsp to 4 c if prepared food and see how it goes. I don't think it will harm him especially since its a easily digestible plant based fat. I asked my vet and she researched it and also came up with nothing lol. I suppose it can't hurt to try it, with all the beneficial qualities I don't see it harming our torts unless ur feeding it by the truck load. Also in time it may aide in keeping them healthier due to the antibacterial and antifungal qualities, which means it could keep them from getting respritory infections and possibly other internal issues. Also it is good to use topically if your torts or other reptiles have mites, and good for your furry friends if they get ear mites or ear infections. But only use Extra Virgin Cold Pressed Unrefined Coconut Oil. So maybe try it and see? What do you all think?


I think it depends on what type of tortoise you have as to whether you should feed it to them. I know it is plant-based and natural fat but do tortoises need fat in their diet? I don't know the answer to that question. Maybe some more experienced people will come along and answer that. I wouldn't feed my tortoise any type of oil.


----------



## TortManWA (Feb 13, 2016)

I have stayed away from coconut oil after reading extensively on the matter with my tortoise. However I have read and found dabbling a little oil from argan on my tortoises shell works great and is healthier. Just only use a pure oil product not one that is mixed with other chemicals.


----------

